# who has an under basement floor drain issue?



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

This guy! Aren't I really lucky? Ugh, need to find a good plumber.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

What exactly do you have going on? A general auger works fine up to 5'. Is it a red clay crock or cast iron? Tied to sewer or draintile? Stop at universal and grab some Thrift, it works awesome, unless the drain is 100% clogged.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i believe its cast by what I've seen in this house.. definitely tied to sewer. It was clogged totally but upon clean out it is believed that it is cracked or corroded/eroded away in an area, causing it to clog (second time in 6 months). Going to get it videoed to determine exactly where and how bad it is.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Got it, I have a rigid camera if needed. Hopefully its not rotted. That is rare but I have seen people put acid in an leave it there thus eating the cast. Also have you pulled anything out of it when you cleaned it. Any dirt, to lead you to believe it has a hole in it.? RO and that area is very common to have city sewer back ups, then when it goes down it leaves all the solids in your pipes. Especially if you have a building trap for combo sewer and drain tile. Let me know if you need camera.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

4k worth this spring. Busted up basement trap area to replace cracked and root infested traps, a new clean out put in, floor drains all hydrojetted, and a camera run through the drains to see what was left.

They took out pound and poinds of roots. It was 4 days of pure mess and misery.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

We do those on a regular basis. Insurance covers most of it.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

They did.....I have say after all of the rain in July, my basement stayed dry.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

hoping my insurance ponies up because it looks to be about 40' of concrete and drain work....


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Its all in how you word the quote, and your insurance company sometimes won't go out of their way to help you out or make you aware of it. State Farm is a bad one. We have been denied by them atleast 100 times. But I finally learned a while back how to inform them and bill the job. I was taught by another plumbing company that knew all the legality. There are some good ins companies like Memic, C.........?, nationwide,All State, that will inform you of your rights. As your insurance contract is a legal binding agreement. It should be more like 50' of repair, last 10' is to cover your deductable. I am sure of it. Probably in the 5k range.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey Plummer47,
Please send me a PM, I would like to talk. 
Thanks


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Insurance was awesome, not a problem at all so I'll be out about 1200 to cover deductible and non covered items. Still sucks but at least it isn't 5k ±


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> Insurance was awesome, not a problem at all so I'll be out about 1200 to cover deductible and non covered items. Still sucks but at least it isn't 5k ±


well, because of tile work that i will do myself instead of paying a contractor i basically broke even... i'm happy with that. heck, I was happy with at least not shelling out the 5200 all by myself, let alone breaking even.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Good for you, glad u had a good experience.


----------

